# الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟



## الملك العقرب (17 يونيو 2007)

*










*
​*الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟​ 

 + يتهم البعض المسيحية بأنها تبيح الخمر، ويحاولون إثبات ذلك بعدة أحداث منها:
1ـ تحويل المسيح الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا إصحاح 2)
2ـ يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)
3ـ يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول.
فدعونا نوضح ما هذا ....
​أولا​تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل​    يقول المعترضون أن المسيح حول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل وهذا دليل على إباحة المسيحية للخمر.!!

التوضيح :
    إن من يقرأ هذه المعجزة في الكتاب المقدس يدرك أن هذه الخمر التي حولت من الماء:
1ـ قد أفاقت السكارى: (يو2: 9و10) إذ نقرأ: "فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا … دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس وقال له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"

    والملاحظ أن الذي يشرب الخمر تتخدر مناطق الحس في فمه، فبعد قدر معين من الخمر لا يحس بطعم الخمر، ولكن رئيس المتكأ عندما ذاق الماء المتحول إلى خمر فاق من سكره وميز طعم الخمر الجيدة فكأنه استرد حاسة التذوق. وهكذا عتب على العريس قائلا له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"

    إذن فهي خمر غير عادية لا تسكر بل على العكس تفيق. فمن يتهم المسيحية بإباحة الخمر استنادا على هذه الحادثة فهو غير محق.

2ـ والواقع أن هذا الماء المتحول إلى خمر إنما يرمز للامتلاء بالروح القدس: حيث يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس (إصحاح 5: 18) "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح".

    فقد ربط الرسول بين الخمر والامتلاء بالروح القدس، الذي يعطي مفاعيل أسمى مما تعطي الخمر العادية حيث يفيق السكارى من مشروبات العالم الغاشة، وينعش حياتهم ليشعروا بنعمة الله.
ثانيا​يقولون أنه مكتوب في الإنجيل (قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة)​ 
التوضيح
(1) الواقع أن هذه العبارة التي يستخدمونها هي عبارة محرفة وليست "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"، وإنما صحة الآية هي هكذا: "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس إصحاح 5: 23)
(2) وواضح من هذه الآية أن تيموثاس كان يعاني من أمراض وأسقام كثيرة في المعدة. 
(1)وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34).
(2)إذن فوصية بولس الرسول لتيموثاوس باستعمال خمر قليل  هو للعلاج من الأسقام الكثيرة، وليس لمجرد التلذذ بشرب الخمر.
رأيت عزيزي القارئ أن هذا الاتهام أيضا هو اتهام باطل لا أساس له من الصحة

ثالثا​استخدام الخمر في التناول​ 
    يقولون أن الكنيسة تستخدم الخمر في التناول. ويدللون بذلك بأن المسيحية تبيح شرب الخمر!!

التوضيح
(1) الواقع أن السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه في إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا: "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" (يو15: 1) 
(2) وقال أيضا عن أتباعه: "أنتم الأغصان" (يو15: 5)
(3) وكما تسري عصارة الكرمة في الأغصان لتغذيها، هكذا اتخذ السيد المسيح عصارة الكرمة لتشير إلى دمه المقدس الذي نتناوله فيسري في عروقنا ليقدس دماءنا وكياننا الداخلي كله.
(4) إذن فالسيد المسيح لم يعطنا عصير الكرمة لنتلذذ به ونسكر به، بل أعطاه لنا لهدف مقدس كسر طاهر لا يدركه إلا المؤمنون.

     وأحب أن أسجل لك عزيزي القارئ رأي الكتاب المقدس عن الخمر وتعاطيها.

أولاً: درجات تعاطي الخمر
    بقراءتنا في سفر الأمثال الاصحاح الثالث والعشرين نجد أن هناك ثلاث درجات لتعاطي الخمور هي: 
(1) الدرجة الأولى: درجة الإدمان: 
    وهذه الدرجة واضحة في الآيات التالية: "لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر،"(أم 23 :29و30)
(2) الدرجة الثانية: درجة الشرب فقط: 
     إذ تقول الآية الثلاثون "... لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ ... للذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج" (أم23: 30)

(3) الدرجة الثالثة: مجرد النظر إليها: (31) "لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها (تألقت) في الكأس وساغت (سالت) مرقرقة. في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان".
(4) الدرجة الرابعة: عدم الجلوس مع الشاربين:
 (أم 23: 20)  "لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر بين المتلفين أجسادهم"
    ولعلك لاحظت يا عزيزي أن الله قد نهى عن كل هذه المراحل. ومن هذا ندرك أن الخمر غير محللة في الكتاب المقدس.

ثانياً: امتداح الرب لعدم شرب الخمر
     لقد وضح الرب في سفر أرميا مدحه لعدم شرب الخمر إذ قال:
             "ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى أرميا قائلة: هكذا قال رب الجنود .. اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم قد أقيم كلام يوناداب بن ركاب الذي أوصى به بنيه أن لا يشربوا خمرا، فلم يشربوا إلى هذا اليوم لأنهم سمعوا وصية أبيهم. وأنا قد كلمتكم مبكرا ومكلما ولم تسمعوا لي". (إر35: 12ـ 14)
    يعاتب الرب شعبه هنا بطاعة أبناء يوناداب لوصية أبيهم بعد شرب الخمر، أما هذا الشعب فلا يطيع وصايا الرب!!

ثالثاً: نهى الرب عن السكر بالخمر

نعود فنذكر بقول الرب على لسان بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (إصحاح 5: 18).
    ونهي الرب عن السكر بالخمر يتبعه وصية إيجابية للامتلاء بالروح القدس.
[FONT=Times
 New Roman]    والواقع أن الإنسان الذي ذاق حلاوة المسيح وسكر بخمر حبه وامتلأ بروح قدسه لا يفكر في تعاطي الخمر بكل أنواعها ودرجاتها، مهما كانت لذتها، هذا ما يوضحه الكتاب المقدس بقوله: "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل" (أم27: 7)[/FONT]
منقوووووووووووووووول​*
* يمكنك إضافة اي تعليق*
​* الله قــادر ان يحفـظـنا  في الايـمـان الـقـويـم  بالـصـلوات  التي يرفعها  قــديس زمـانــة  ،  ثـالـث عـشـر الـرسـل  ،   البـابـا المعظم الانبأ شـنودة الثـالـث  ،  الرب يحفظ حياتة سنين عديدة  ، وازمنة سالمة مديدة ، وشريكة في الخدمة الرسولية  ابينا الحبيب  ، الانبأ ميخائيل  ، مطران اسيوط  ورئيس دير الانبا مقار . امين * 
​


----------



## Michael (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

موضوع رائع وبسيط...


----------



## ابو عبدو (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

*ممتاز جدا جدا 
يعني انتم تقرون ان المسيح حول الماء الى خمر وجعله  خمرا غير مسكر , وليس فيه رجس ولا لذة الاسكار بل لذة روحية 
اذا :
لماذا تأخذون علينا وجود الخمر في الجنة , وتقولون : كيف يدخل الرجس الى الجنة ؟
أوليس الله الذي حولها على يد المسيح الى خمر بلا رجس و طاهرة وغير مسكرة في الدنيا , بقادر على ان يحولها الى ذلك في الآخرة أيضا ؟
انتم تناقضون أنفسكم جهرة  , فحينا تقرون . وحينا تنكرون , فقولوا لنا : بأي حديث بعد ذلك تؤمنون *


----------



## My Rock (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

*ابو عبدو, رجاءالا تدخل في الاسلاميات*
*راجع قوانين المنتدى*


----------



## ابو عبدو (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

*انا يا سيد روك لم ادخل في الاسلاميات ولا غيرها , ولكن اضرب مثلا يوضح فكرة معينة في الحوار , واعتقد ان هذا حق طبيعي , فيجب ان يكون الرد حوارا راقيا مادام الحديث خال من اي اساءة علنية أو شتيمة شخصية , وليس حذف المشاركة بحجة انها في غير موضعها  *


----------



## My Rock (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *انا يا سيد روك لم ادخل في الاسلاميات ولا غيرها , ولكن اضرب مثلا يوضح فكرة معينة في الحوار , واعتقد ان هذا حق طبيعي , فيجب ان يكون الرد حوارا راقيا مادام الحديث خال من اي اساءة علنية أو شتيمة شخصية , وليس حذف المشاركة بحجة انها في غير موضعها *


 
يا صديقي ما دخل اسلامك و قرأنك و محمدك بالموضوع؟
حتغلطنا حتى في قوانين المنتدى؟
بقلك لا تطلع بالموضوع للاسلاميات, اسمع كلام و صم فمك و بلاش كلام فارغ و زايد
اي مشاركة زايدة عن هذه تحذف
اتعلم النظام شوي انت الاخر

ربنا يعينكم, حتى قوانين مش راضين تفهموها!


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

شكرا علي الردود الجميلة يا جماعة


----------



## irmh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا و ينهي الحوار في ذه المسألة


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## ابنة المخلص (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

*ثانكس اخي موضوع حلو كتير

أنا نفسي اعرف الحكاية ديت من زماان 

بالتوفيق ليك

سللام ربنا يباركك :new5:​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

مرسي يا ابنة المخلص و اي حاجة عيزاها في الكتاب المقدس سواء تفاسير او اي شئ ابعتيلي و بنعمة المسيح هجبهالك صلي من اجلي


----------



## ابو زياد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



> (إصحاح 5: 18) "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح".
> 
> "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس إصحاح 5: 23)



هل يوجد فى العهد الجديد عدد واحد يحرم شرب الخمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقول شرب الخمر وليس السكر ,,,,,سؤالى واضح لمن يريد الاجابة


----------



## Moony34 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

شكرا يا ملك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> هل يوجد فى العهد الجديد عدد واحد يحرم شرب الخمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اقول شرب الخمر وليس السكر ,,,,,سؤالى واضح لمن يريد الاجابة


 
*Rom 14:21* حَسَنٌ أَنْ لاَ تَأْكُلَ لَحْماً وَلاَ تَشْرَبَ خَمْراً وَلاَ شَيْئاً يَصْطَدِمُ بِهِ أَخُوكَ أَوْ يَعْثُرُ أَوْ يَضْعُفُ.

*1Ti 3:3* غَيْرَ مُدْمِنِ الْخَمْرِ، وَلاَ ضَرَّابٍ، وَلاَ طَامِعٍ بِالرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ، بَلْ حَلِيماً، غَيْرَ مُخَاصِمٍ، وَلاَ مُحِبٍّ لِلْمَالِ،

1Ti 3:8 كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الشَّمَامِسَةُ ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، لاَ ذَوِي لِسَانَيْنِ، غَيْرَ مُولَعِينَ بِالْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، وَلاَ طَامِعِينَ بِالرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ،

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

ربنا يباركك يا  زعيم الروح القدس عملة شغل معاك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

جميل جدا الموضوع وشكرا كدا اعرف ارد بجد مرسي


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> جميل جدا الموضوع وشكرا كدا اعرف ارد بجد مرسي


شكرا علي ردك الجميل و حتي لو من غير موضوعي الروح القدس ترد بدالك لو جات وقط المناقشة


----------



## geegoo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

اضف الي موضوعك الرائع اخي الحبيب ان المسيحية لا تحرم المادة بل تحرم او تنهي عن الاستعمال السئ للمادة..
فمثلا في موضوعنا هذا؛الكحول هو المسئول عن التاثير المسكر للخمور بانواعها...
و الذي لا يعلمه الكثيرون ان الكحول يتكون طبيعيا داخل جسد الانسان من تفاعلات حيوية بل و يمثل الغذاء الرئيسي لخلايا المخ..و في الحقيقة هذاهو اساس خطورة الخمور حتي علي مستوي الشرب كما قال اخي الحبيب فهي تغير مستويات الكحول في المخ و تتلف وظائفه.
اسف للاطالة و لكن يتضح هنا عدم معقولية تحريم المادة...فلو الكحول حرام كنا سنتكتشف ان اجسادنا مملؤة حراما.... بل كنا سننتقض الديانة التي تنافي اكتشافات العلم...
سلام و نعمة...


----------



## الحوت (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



> *1ـ تحويل المسيح الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يوحنا إصحاح 2)
> *


*
معجزة تحويل الماء الى خمر لم يذكرها الكتاب المقدس فقط بل ذكرها ايضا امام المفسرين ابن جرير الطبري في تفسير القران كمعجزة من معجزات المسيح ..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15940

ولكن هذه عادة المعترض الكيل بمكيالين :heat:*


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



geegoo قال:


> اضف الي موضوعك الرائع اخي الحبيب ان المسيحية لا تحرم المادة بل تحرم او تنهي عن الاستعمال السئ للمادة..
> فمثلا في موضوعنا هذا؛الكحول هو المسئول عن التاثير المسكر للخمور بانواعها...
> و الذي لا يعلمه الكثيرون ان الكحول يتكون طبيعيا داخل جسد الانسان من تفاعلات حيوية بل و يمثل الغذاء الرئيسي لخلايا المخ..و في الحقيقة هذاهو اساس خطورة الخمور حتي علي مستوي الشرب كما قال اخي الحبيب فهي تغير مستويات الكحول في المخ و تتلف وظائفه.
> اسف للاطالة و لكن يتضح هنا عدم معقولية تحريم المادة...فلو الكحول حرام كنا سنتكتشف ان اجسادنا مملؤة حراما.... بل كنا سننتقض الديانة التي تنافي اكتشافات العلم...
> سلام و نعمة...


 

ميرسى يا باشا رد روعة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*




ابو عبدو قال:


> *انا يا سيد روك لم ادخل في الاسلاميات ولا غيرها , ولكن اضرب مثلا يوضح فكرة معينة في الحوار , واعتقد ان هذا حق طبيعي , فيجب ان يكون الرد حوارا راقيا مادام الحديث خال من اي اساءة علنية أو شتيمة شخصية , وليس حذف المشاركة بحجة انها في غير موضعها *


 
سيد أبو عبده ..
صدقني ان الالتزام بالقوانين الخاصة في المنتدى أبسط ما يكون .. وستحول الحوار الي حوار اكثر رقيا و تحضرا و أكثر علمية ..

فكان يمكنك ان تلتزم بالقوانين و تعيد صياغه سؤالك هكذا مثلا :
*ان كان المسيح حول الماء الي خمر ... فلماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بوجود خمر في الجنه ؟؟؟*

*هكذا يكون السؤال .. وستحصل فيه على اجابتك دون المخالفه* ..

و سأجيبك عن هذا السؤال :
1- المسيح حول الماء الي مذاق الخمر لكنه غير مسكر - نظرا لعدم لياقه السكر مع التعاليم المسيحية -
 كما يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب



> بدأ السيد المسيح خدمته إذ "جاء يسوع إلي الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله" (مر 1:14). وهنا يحدثنا الإنجيلي عن بدء هذه البشارة المفرحة بحضوره في عرس بقانا الجليل وتحويل الماء إلى خمر. كرز بحضوره، وكرز برد البهجة علي العروسين وأهلهما وأصدقائهما


ليحقق البهجه في النفوس ... هذا كان الغرض

2-  ملكوت السموات  يشبه عشر عذارى "خرجن لاستقبال العريس" (مت 25: 1)، أو "ملكًا صنع عرسًا لابنه" (مت 22: 1)


من هاتين النقطتين نلاحظ :
أ. البهجة في العرس حققت بالخمر *الغير* *مسكر*
ب. ملكوت السموات هو *عرس* به العريس رب المجد يسوع

فأي بهجه أكثر من التواجد في حضن العريس ؟؟؟ وما فائدة الخمر عندها طالما التواجد في حضن الاب قمة البهجه ؟

ويستدل على ذلك عندما سئل له المجد : "لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا والفريسيين وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" قال لهم: "هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن يصوموا والعريس معهم؟ مادام العريس معهم لا يستطيعون أن يصوموا. ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام" (مر 2: 18-20). 

*أي ان وجود العريس هي البهجه الفائقه ...*
لذا فإن مفهوم الجنه في المسيحية أرقى بكثير من المفهوم الارضي ومن المفهوم الجسدي .. فأنت في الارض تحت نير الجسد تبحث عما يحقق له السعادة من ملذات جسدية

فعندما تتخلص من نيره و تحلق في سماء السعادة بالفعل .. فما فائدة الادوات المسببه للسعادة ؟
اتمنى ان اكون اجبتك ..

واعيد فأقول : الالتزام بالقوانين المنظمة للمنتدى يرقى بالحوار جدا


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
شكرا ليكي كتير علي المعلومة و الاستفادة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*




el7kika قال:


> *لو انتم على حق دعونا نتحاور دون شتائم لا في دينى ولا في دينكم لانى منذ أن دخلت على الموقع ولم أجد سوي السب والشتائم على نبينا وعلى ديننا مع العلم لا يوجد موقع أنشئه المسلمين يهين النصارى ولكن كله رد شبهات*


 
فين السب و الشتم ده بس ؟؟؟:hlp:
لو عندك مشاركة ترى بها مخالفه بلغ عنها في الشكاوى عن  التجاوز ...:warning:

وبعدين اللي انت كاتبه هنا ايه علاقته بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:

وطبعا لن اعلق على:



> *العلم لا يوجد موقع أنشئه المسلمين يهين النصارى ولكن كله رد شبهات*


فهو تغيير للحقائق - اهو ماقلتش كذب و تدليس - ..

في انتظار مشاركاتك باماكنها الصحيحه مع الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## el7kika (19 مايو 2008)

انت يا اخرستوس انستي تتكلم عن القوانين والتحضر والرقى فى الحوار وانتم منذ أن دخلت على الموقع وانتم تسبون وتتخبطوا فى الكلام على المسلمين وتعلمنا كيف يكون السؤال. على العموم لسه لينا لقائات كثيره جدا لعلنا نتعلم


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2008)

el7kika قال:


> انت يا اخرستوس انستي تتكلم عن القوانين والتحضر والرقى فى الحوار وانتم منذ أن دخلت على الموقع وانتم تسبون وتتخبطوا فى الكلام على المسلمين وتعلمنا كيف يكون السؤال. على العموم لسه لينا لقائات كثيره جدا لعلنا نتعلم


 

الاخ العزيز
اذا في مسبة فضع الرابط لها و سنتعامل معها و لا داعي لتشتيت موضوع حواري لا يوجد فيه اي مسبة و اي شتم

النظام جميل و اتباعه اجمل, فلا داعي للردود التي لا معنا لها و دعنا نحافظ على جمالية الموضوع و معلوماته القيمة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## maria123 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

موضوع رائع


----------



## الحوت (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



ابو زياد قال:


> هل يوجد فى العهد الجديد عدد واحد يحرم شرب الخمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟"][/COLOR]



*خذ اقرأ هذا الموضع يا زميل لتعرف عما تتحدث قبل ان تضع مداخلاتك :

الخمر في اليهودية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31269*




> *
> اقول شرب الخمر وليس السكر ,,,,,سؤالى واضح لمن يريد الاجابه*



*يا حج ابو زياد فرق كبير بين الإنسان الحكيم وبين الإنسان الأبله ..

أى ماده من المواد قليلها له نفع وكثيرها له مضار ..

فإذا قلنا أن الدهون ضاره بحسم الإنسان، يأتى الإنسان الحكيم فيسمح بقليل من المواد الدهنية لأنها تمد الجسم بالطاقة ويمنع الإكثار منها لأنها تسبب الكوليسترول وخلافه، بينما الإنسان الأبله فإنه بمجرد سماع هذه الكلمات فإنه يقوم بتحريم الدهون قطعيا، وهذا طبعا لقله عقله ووعيه وإدراكه ..

الإسلام يحرم حتى نقطة الخمر، ضاربا لنا المثل الصريح بالإنسان الأبله
المسيحية تحرم السكر، ضارة لنا المثل الصريح بالإنسان الحكيم

هل أنت حكيم لتعى ما كتبته لك؟*


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

الله الله يا اخرستوس انستي بجد انت استاذ اقول ايه انا بعد كل الكلام ده ربنا يحميكي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

*الزميل الفاضل islam*

*ليس مجاله هنا ان اعلق على كلامك في الاسلاميات*
*ورغم انك لم تذكر - كعاده الجميع - مصادر تلك الابحاث !!!!*
*الا انني اهديك ابحاثا ربا تزيد من معلوماتك حول هذا الموضوع*

*1- هذا البحث يعقد مقارنه بين الاكثار والاعتدال في الشرب للخمر ...*
*اقرأ ما هو موجود تحت عنوان*
*مجموعه دراسات من انحاء العالم حول أن الاعتدال طريقه لطول العمر*

*Cohort Studies From Around the World Link Moderation to Longevity*

*الرابط*
*http://www.beekmanwine.com/prevtopab.htm*

*2-بحث أخر يتحدث أن القليل منه صالح للقلب*
*الرابط*
*http://www.healthcastle.com/redwine-heart.shtml*

*3- وهذا بحث أخر يتحدث عن الفوائد الصحية للكحوليات بالمقارنه مع اضرارها عند الافراط*
*http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/alcohol/SC00024*


*وهناك المزيد ولكن يكفيك هذا الان ..*
*وليتك فقط عندما تتحدث عن مصادر علمية و ابحاث أن تدلنا اين تلك الابحاث ؟؟*

*واترك الاسلاميات للقسم المخصص*
*تحياتي*​


----------



## الحوت (1 يونيو 2008)

*الروابط التي وضعها الاستاذ اخرستوس عن فوائد الخمر تذكرني بوحدة ملحده وضعت لها روابط مشابهه فقالت معترضه ان هذه الروابط عن فوائد الخمور مجرد دعايات لزيادة مبيعات الخمور ليس الا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ال ملحده ال :heat:

كما قالت وفاء سلطان الحاد العربي واجهه لمحمديته ولا تعليق .

على كل حال هذه شوية رابط متعلقه بالموضوع عن فوائد الخمر :

حبة دواء بفائدة كأس نبيذ
http://www.almustaqbal.com/stories.aspx?StoryID=46989

كأس في اليوم من الخمر "فيها صحة للرجال فقط"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_5020000/5020362.stm

الغريب ان المسلم يتنكر للخمر في حين ان الدول الاسلامية التي تتخذ الاسلام منهاجا لها ودستورا وقانونا هي اكثر الدول المنتجة للأفيون ومشتقاته علي مستوي العالم ...

فافغانستان و باكستان اكثر دول العالم زراعة للخشخاش .

و اليمن الدولة الاسلامية العربية ايضا هي اكثر الدول زراعة لنبات القات الذي يمضغه اليمنيون يوميا بالأطنان .

حتي السعودية التي تحرم الخمر من دخول اراضيها يشربون الكولونيا وماء التواليت و البرفانات ...!!

هذه هي الشعوب المسلمة التي تصلي الفرض بفرضه و تصوم رمضان وتحج الي الكعبة و تقيم فرائض الاسلام .

عجبي علي ناس تحرم شيء وهم منتجوه :heat:*


----------



## sarsor (2 يونيو 2008)

*مرسييييى جدا الموضوع جميل جدا والتوضيح رائع *


----------



## marie153 (3 يونيو 2008)

23* لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة (svd*
هي دعوة واضحة لشرب الخمر اليس كدلك


----------



## geegoo (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*

يا جماعة رجاء محبة ..
اللي جنبه عضو نايم .... يا يصحيه من اول الموضوع ... يا يسيبه نايم ...
حرام يا جماعة نقلق منام الناس متأخر كده ....


----------



## الحوت (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



marie153 قال:


> 23* لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة (svd*
> هي دعوة واضحة لشرب الخمر اليس كدلك


*
لا مش دعوة لشرب الخمر .

لماذا لا تقرأين الموضوع لكي تفهمي والا انتي لست بقارئه :t9:

اليكي هذا الرابط لعلك تتعلمي شي ينفعك في الحياه :

النبيذ والكحول مفيدان للصحة

http://www.alzakera.eu/music/vetenskap/Biologia/bio-0060.htm​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 مايو 2009)

رأي الكتاب المقدس عن الخمر وتعاطيها .​

أولاً: درجات تعاطي الخمر

بقراءتنا في سفر الأمثال الاصحاح الثالث والعشرين نجد أن هناك ثلاث درجات لتعاطي الخمو هي: 

(1) الدرجة الأولى: درجة الإدمان: 
وهذه الدرجة واضحة في الآيات التالية: "لمن الويل لمن الشقاوة لمن المخاصمات لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر،"(أم 23 :29و30)

(2) الدرجة الثانية: درجة الشرب فقط: 
إذ تقول الآية الثلاثون "... لمن الكرب لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار العينين؟ ... للذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج" (أم23: 30)

(3) الدرجة الثالثة: مجرد النظر إليها: 
(31) "لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها (تألقت) في الكأس وساغت (سالت) مرقرقة. في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان".

(4) الدرجة الرابعة: عدم الجلوس مع الشاربين:
(أم 23: 20) "لا تكن بين شريبي الخمر بين المتلفين أجسادهم"

ولعلك لاحظت يا عزيزي أن الله قد نهى عن كل هذه المراحل. 
ومن هذا ندرك أن الخمر غير محللة في الكتاب المقدس.

++++++++++++

ثانياً: امتداح الرب لعدم شرب الخمر

لقد وضح الرب في سفر أرميا مدحه لعدم شرب الخمر إذ قال:
"ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى أرميا قائلة: هكذا قال رب الجنود .. اذهب وقل لرجال يهوذا وسكان أورشليم قد أقيم كلام يوناداب بن ركاب الذي أوصى به بنيه أن لا يشربوا خمرا،
فلم يشربوا إلى هذا اليوم لأنهم سمعوا وصية أبيهم. وأنا قد كلمتكم مبكرا ومكلما ولم تسمعوا لي". (إر35: 12ـ 14)

يعاتب الرب شعبه هنا بطاعة أبناء يوناداب لوصية أبيهم بعد شرب الخمر، أما هذا الشعب فلا يطيع وصايا الرب!!

++++++++++++++++++++

ثالثاً: نهى الرب عن السكر بالخمر

نعود فنذكر بقول الرب على لسان بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (إصحاح 5: 18).
ونهي الرب عن السكر بالخمر يتبعه وصية إيجابية للامتلاء بالروح القدس.
والواقع أن الإنسان الذي ذاق حلاوة المسيح وسكر بخمر حبه وامتلأ بروح قدسه لا يفكر في تعاطي الخمر بكل أنواعها ودرجاتها، مهما كانت لذتها، هذا ما يوضحه الكتاب المقدس بقوله:
"النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل" (أم27: 7)


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مايو 2009)

الآيات التى تظهر رأى المسيحية فى المخدرات والمسكرات:
1- النهى عنها:
النذير.. عن الخمر والمسكر يفترز، ولا يشرب خل الخمر، ولا خل المسكر، ولا يشرب من نقيع العنب" (عدد 6: 1،2).
"لا تشرب خمراً ولا مسكراً" (قض 4:13).
"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أف 18:5).
"لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم" (أمثال 20:23).
"لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت... فى الآخر تلسع كالحية، وتلدع كالأفعوان" (أمثال 23: 31،32).
2- آثارها المدمرة:
"لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن أزمهرار العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر، الذين
يدخلون فى طلب الشراب الممزوج" (أمثال 23: 29،30).
"لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم" (أمثال 20:23).
"... هؤلاء ضلوا بالخمر، وتاهوا بالمسكر" (أشعياء 7:2Cool.
"الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب" (هوشع 11:4).
"الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما ليس بحكيم" (أمثال 1:20).
3- تسبب غضب الله:
"ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يبتغون المسكر. للمتأخرين فى العتمة تلهبهم الخمر" (أشعياء 11:5).
"حقاً.. إن الخمر غادرة" (حبقوق 5:2).
"إن كان أحد... زانياً أو طماعاً أو عابد وثن، أو شتاماً، أو سكيراً أو خطافاً.. أن لا تخالطوا ولا تواكلوا مثل هذا" (1كو 11:5).
ويل لمن يسقى صاحبه... مسكراً" (حبقوق 15:2).
"اصحوا أيها السكارى، وابكوا وولولوا يا جميع شاربى الخمر" (يؤئيل 5:2).
"ويل.. للشاربين من كؤوس الخمر" (عاموس 6:6).
4- تحرم متعاطيها من الملكوت:
"أعمال الجسد ظاهرة: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة.. حسد، قتل، سكر.. الذين يفعلون مثل هذه، لا يرثون ملكوت الله" (غل 21:5).
"لا تضلوا... لا زناة، ولا عبدة أوثان، ولا سكيرون... يرثون ملكوت الله" (1كو 6: 9،10).
من هنا نعلم أن تعاطى المخدرات والمسكرات، لتغييب العقل أو الحصول على نشوة زائفة، هو نوع من قتل النفس، والقاتل مدان أمام الله، ومحروم من ملكوت السموات، ما لم يتب عن شر فعله، ويعود إلى حظيرة الحق والقداسة ودوت موضوع انا منزلو بيرد على كل ده فى


----------



## man4truth (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية ؟؟*



ابو عبدو قال:


> *ممتاز جدا جدا
> يعني انتم تقرون ان المسيح حول الماء الى خمر وجعله  خمرا غير مسكر , وليس فيه رجس ولا لذة الاسكار بل لذة روحية
> اذا :
> لماذا تأخذون علينا وجود الخمر في الجنة , وتقولون : كيف يدخل الرجس الى الجنة ؟
> ...



*وما هو دليلك ان الخمر فى جنه محمد غير مسكره وقد تحولت بيد رب المجد يسوع؟*


----------



## Strident (5 مايو 2009)

marie153 قال:


> 23* لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة (svd*
> هي دعوة واضحة لشرب الخمر اليس كدلك



لا أجد طريقة لتوفيق كلمة "دعوة" مع "قليلاً"!!

طبعاً لأن السائل متحامل أصلاً و مش عايز يفهم...

و لكي يكون دمه على رأسه إذا رفض الإيمان و لا يطلب من يدنا أجيب:

- في ذلك الوقت كانت الخمر تستخدم كعلاج...
و تيموثاوس كان مريضاً بتليف في الكبد!


لما كبدك يتليف - بعد الشر - و مفيش أي أدوية حواليك، ابقى اشرب بقى الخمر دي، و قليلاً!


----------



## Christian Knight (23 مايو 2009)

*الخمرة هل هى محللة فى المسيحية؟*

*يبدو انك خلطت انك خلطت بين المسيحية والاسلام يا اخ 012romany. ونحن بالفعل نتفق معك فى ان الخمر والزنا حلال بالاسلام.*


----------



## Strident (23 مايو 2009)

و الأفيال يمكنها الطيران أيضاً!


----------



## المجدلية (23 مايو 2009)

شكراااا كتير +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك شرح كامل وموضح 
ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا شكرا يا اخوتي ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------

